# Where is best to walk my dog?



## FinikariaPT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all, I live in Finikaria and am looking for somewhere to walk my dog where I can let him off the lead and have a run. I know I have the hills nearby but I am looking for some flat land.

Is it allowed to take dogs on the beach? I was thinking of taking him for a run on the beach early in the morning, about 7am.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

FinikariaPT said:


> Hi all, I live in Finikaria and am looking for somewhere to walk my dog where I can let him off the lead and have a run. I know I have the hills nearby but I am looking for some flat land.
> 
> Is it allowed to take dogs on the beach? I was thinking of taking him for a run on the beach early in the morning, about 7am.


Many of the beaches forbid dogs at any time. Only certain beaches allow dogs so you would need to check with someone locally whether the beaches near you allow dogs.

Veronica


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

FinikariaPT said:


> Hi all, I live in Finikaria and am looking for somewhere to walk my dog where I can let him off the lead and have a run. I know I have the hills nearby but I am looking for some flat land.
> 
> Is it allowed to take dogs on the beach? I was thinking of taking him for a run on the beach early in the morning, about 7am.



Just to advise, we have taken our dogs to the local (rocky) beach with no problem but it is not a tourist beach. When we took them to Dhekelia (Pyla beach) we were stopped by a police patrol who told us there was a 341 euro fine !!! BE WARNED. Stick to the hills!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Your best bet is Curium beach just past Erimi. The dirt road on the left area.


----------

